# That's the spot!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*Charlie loves his scritches and scratches and this is how much! *






































*As you can see, he loves it!*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

I LOVE the third picture. he sure does love those scritches! in these pictures you can really see how hes lost the pearls.... especially in the head area. hes so cute and pretty i love him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He surely does love his scritches aw he looks so adorable
my favourite pics when they are like that, makes me  even more


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for your comments


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he gets poofy too, just like my dally with scritches! i didnt know any other tiel who did!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Awwww .... so smoochy


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> he gets poofy too, just like my dally with scritches! i didnt know any other tiel who did!


 Charlie and Dally are special? Anyone elses tiel puffup when they get stroked?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes..Velvet gets puffy too...... and his head goes into his body and neck disappears


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> Yes..Velvet gets puffy too...... and his head goes into his body and neck disappears


Yey! Join the club. The three musketeers (I can't spell!)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> Charlie and Dally are special? Anyone elses tiel puffup when they get stroked?


only when she is tired more relaxed, but still puffy any other times but not as much


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> only when she is tired more relaxed, but still puffy any other times but not as much


 There we go Dallytsuka loads of people's do it


----------

